# Olevia Backlight but No Display



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Got a POS Olevia 232-s13 or s-12 (not sure/doesn't matter). A while back there was a lightning strike on our home and some of the connections stopped working. So I ordered a new main board. The TV has been sitting unused for several months. I just got the board installed earlier today. When I turned it on, the logo appeared on the screen all messed up then slowly faded away. Since then no picture has appeared on the screen at all (even with the previous main board re-installed). My first inclination was the TCON board. However, everything I read said they usually don't fail that way, and that my symptoms were more of a failed LCD (as in there's no fixing). Just wondering what everyone else thinks.

Already tried tapping around the TV, minor flexing, unplugging and replugging the LVDS cable (no flickering).

As the title says, the backlight is working.


----------



## myck (Apr 27, 2012)

There might some BADCAPs (Bad Capacitor) in your board. Replacing the capacitors might fix it but it will not ensure you that it will work for a long time. Try to contact your board vendor.


----------

